# Need to fliter/block ICMP type 13



## Preacherpj (Mar 8, 2011)

Hey everybody - 

I'm going through the process of locking down our machines - the program that we're required to use is Retina Network Security Scanner. 

I'm trying to figure out how to fix the following hit;

*Description:*
The target device allows ICMP timestamp requests from arbitrary hosts. By sending ICMP Timestamp (Type 13) requests. 

*How to Fix:*
Filter or block ICMP timestamp (Type 13) requests on the target using a host-based firewall or endpoint protection software.

I'm running McAfee 8.8 does someone know of a simple way to accomplish this?

Thanks in advance,

Ryan


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

perhaps this will help
Personal Firewall stealth mode blocks ICMP pings, even when 'Allow ICMP Pings' flag is enabled

I would suggest instead of stealth mode you simply uncheck allow icmp pings.


----------

